

Commercial product but brilliant reality hack. - noonespecial
http://www.celemony.com/cms/index.php?id=dna&L=0

======
noonespecial
Brings new meaning to "just sing the alphabet baby, we'll do the rest".

Seriously with stuff like this available to the average punter, could the age
of celebrity finally be over? Here's hoping.

~~~
fortes
Why would the age of celebrity end? High quality output becomes much easier,
but the authorship is still difficult (and requires talent). Photoshop and
Illustrator definitely changed the game in the design world, but there are
still clear differences in talent.

------
Hexstream
OH. MY. GOD!!!

Since when does something that's _impossible in theory_ can be _possible in
practice_?! Or maybe the theory is simply wrong?

This is certainly a game-changer.

~~~
SwellJoe
It's not really impossible in theory, or possible in practice. Or something.

They just changed the rules a little bit. Since one goes into it knowing that
the music is being played on even tempered instruments, you've already ruled
out a near infinite array of possibilities. It's just the remaining infinite
array of possibilities that they have to deal with. So, you see, it's simply a
matter of reducing the problem to its simplest form.

Seriously, though, if given a very complex piece of music played on oddly
tempered instruments instead of a traditional piece of music played on even
tempered instruments, this software would croak (unless they specifically
trained it to deal with those tunings, and even then if the music is
particularly complex/dense, there would be artifacts). But, since it knows the
basic rules by which the music is playing, and traditional harmony is not very
dense--stacked thirds are pretty wide open--it can mostly pick out the bits it
needs. If you look at a spectrum analysis of a piece of music at a reasonably
high resolution and sample rate--a single track with a single instrument, of
course--you can quite easily pick out the individual notes. Combine this kind
of analysis with the existing auto-tune functionality (up or down sampling a
sound without affecting time) and you've got this tool.

I'm not saying it's not cool. It definitely is. But, it's been possible for
quite some time to do this manually...the magic is in the automation, and the
accuracy of it. (Though I'm betting there will be artifacts in many
situations.)

I don't record music much anymore, but I'll probably pick up a copy of this
just for fun.

------
Shooter
This was a great tool, but with DNA it is absolutely awesome.

Audio processing/production is what got me into programming originally.

~~~
noonespecial
DNA is the first thing in a long time that I've seen that I _really don't know
how they did it_! I think usually I've got some guess, even when its outside
of my expertise (most hackers do) but this? Fourier transforms and lots of 'em
is as close as I can get. Its magic. I love it.

------
dkokelley
As a musician (and amateur recorder) myself, I can say that this is truly
incredible. Think about it. As this technology progresses there may come a day
when a single microphone is all it takes to record all tracks (and sub tracks
of the individual instruments and vocals) of an entire band.

If this is the case, the cost of recording could go down significantly. Less
equipment is necessary to record the multiple tracks, less time required to
"get it right," which in turn means less time to bill for by the recording
studio.

How do you think this technology will change the music industry?

------
eckythump
I'd be interested in how it represents a pitch bend or slide.

Would it be a sequence of small individual notes or one note that moves
up/down the screen?

------
tapostrophemo
I can't decide if I should laugh or cry.

Why practice (music) anymore? But think of the possibilities...

------
trenchfever
How does one account for the data lost via compression and interference?

------
as
I can't wait to play with this.

